# What is your favorite shotgun for home and why?



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Home Invasion Safety: What shotgun do you prefer?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_S1Ab9LQUI


----------



## SaugerHunter91 (Dec 6, 2011)

I ran into a good deal ($140 used.. NIB) on one of those New England youth pumps in 20 gauge awhile ago. Its essentially an 870 knockoff but I love this gun. short 21" barrel in black synthetic and a 5 shot capacity its excellent for home defense. I keep it loaded with federal #4 buck..


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I have a Mossberg spx 930 that I really like for home defense. Holds 8 rounds and will cycle them like a rocket. I use number 4 or 6 shot for home defense. Never been a fan of buckshot in the house.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Good old mossberg 500. There is no thief on earth that doesn't recognize the sound of a pump action...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

remington 870 old faithful yeah those theives hearts jump when they hear it getting angry also keep mr ruger next to me in bed 10 inch barrel Harry Calahan said he was a good friend of mr ruger


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Misdirection said:


> Good old mossberg 500. There is no thief on earth that doesn't recognize the sound of a pump action...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


LOL. Yea, my brother saw some kids trying to rip the stereo out of the neighbors car when he got up early to go deer hunting. As he walked across the front yard he shouted and racked the slide on his 870 (empty gun). Pitch dark outside with light drizzle. They took off and one of them bit the pavement when he fell leaving a pretty good streak of blood.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Remington 870 all the way. This one in particular:


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

I think Joe Horn had a Remington 870 in 2007.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mossberg 590. why? because i have one.lol. plus i got it at the pawn shop for less than $200


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Some of you guys are saying everyone knows the sound of a pump gun. Why would you rack the slide if a bad guy comes in your house? Don't you already have one in the chamber? I would think the first thing you would do is make it go bang not pull the slide? Just asking. I keep my shotgun loaded and ready to go. In the heat of the moment I would not want the chamber empty?


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

bobk said:


> Some of you guys are saying everyone knows the sound of a pump gun. Why would you rack the slide if a bad guy comes in your house? Don't you already have one in the chamber? I would think the first thing you would do is make it go bang not pull the slide? Just asking. I keep my shotgun loaded and ready to go. In the heat of the moment I would not want the chamber empty?


+1


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

If 1 is not in a chamber already it may as well be empty.My son taught me that when we compaired between the 2 differances.


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I like your choice!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

12 Gauge Remington 870 Field Gun with an 18" Cylinder Bore Police Riot Barrel. Winchester 2 3/4" 00 Buckshot Loads....Simple is Better.


----------

